# Lowrance Hook2 7



## Givey1982 (Mar 31, 2018)

So I have the new Hook2 and now I am trying to decide where to mount it. How much should I be concerned about water splash on it once in a while? Water may splash on it as I hit waves etc not wet like submerged. I would think these should be fine. I assume you can use them in the rain?

Feedback is appreciated

Thank
Greg


----------



## EZ707 (Apr 1, 2018)

Sounds like a question for Lowrance. I have the first hook 7 and it was mounted on the side of a 16 foot Tracker tiller and it caught a lot of spray. Now it freezes from time to time but I’m not sure its the water’s fault or not. My electrical is perfectly good so I know thats out of the question.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Givey1982 (Apr 1, 2018)

EZ707 said:


> Sounds like a question for Lowrance. I have the first hook 7 and it was mounted on the side of a 16 foot Tracker tiller and it caught a lot of spray. Now it freezes from time to time but I’m not sure its the water’s fault or not. My electrical is perfectly good so I know thats out of the question.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Your experience answers my question well enough. I have a 16’ tiller as well and plan on mounting it in front of me and it will surely catch some spray.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Jim (Jul 13, 2018)

How are you liking this unit? I am thinking about buying it for my boat.


----------



## Givey1982 (Jul 13, 2018)

Jim said:


> How are you liking this unit? I am thinking about buying it for my boat.




So far so good but to be honest I am a long way from understanding the capabilities of the unit and fully utilizing it.


----------



## Shaugh (Jul 13, 2018)

It would be pretty easy to make a small enclosure that’s waterproof ?

I’m going to try that on mine. Something that protects it from spray and rain should be easy. Even dew could be eliminated. Has anybody ever seen a product like that?


----------



## jethro (Jul 13, 2018)

Hook 2 Series is IP-X7 rated and here is what that means:

7	

Immersion, up to 1 m depth	

*Ingress of water in harmful quantity shall not be possible when the enclosure is immersed in water under defined conditions of pressure and time (up to 1 m of submersion).	*

Test duration: 30 minutes - ref IEC 60529, table 8.
Tested with the lowest point of the enclosure 1000 mm below the surface of the water, or the highest point 150 mm below the surface, whichever is deeper.


----------



## moloch16 (Jul 13, 2018)

Pretty much all fish finders are designed to be all-weather and in boats, don't worry if they get wet will be fine.


----------



## Shaugh (Jul 13, 2018)

I know it's supposed to be water tight... but that doesn't change the concern when I see it dripping with water during a rainstorm.... I immediately want to dry my $500 off.... dew and sun is also a toxic cocktail that will eventually erode almost any surface.... Not to mention keeping the screen cleaner...

They sell things like this for saltwater boats...

https://www.boatoutfitters.com/helm-electronics-storage-box

I wonder why nobody has picked up on the idea of marketing a small, form fitting box that could be attached around the existing mounting plate... A small shell with a flip up door would also be a great sun shade with a solid color plastic clip on...


----------



## richg99 (Jul 13, 2018)

My tinny stays outside, tied to a dock, 24/7 Rain or shine. When it isn't at the dock, it is on an open field storage...everything exposed. 

I've never worried at all about the exposure. Perhaps I should. 

I did slip a plastic bag over one of the three units once. Then, I worried more about moisture being trapped inside of the bag. 

I, obviously, don't have the answer either. 
rich


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 13, 2018)

I always remove the FF when I'm not actually using the boat. Just a habit I've developed. Mine is mounted behind a windshield and under a canvass top, so I'm in pretty good shape as far as it being exposed. I probably should just leave it mounted in the boat. 

For your concern about spray/rain, maybe get or make something as simple as a large shower cap to put over the FF. Just move the elastic edge so you can see the screen as needed.


----------



## mbweimar (Jul 13, 2018)

I ALWAYS remove my unit from the boat when not using it. A little dielectric grease in the connectors every couple months keeps rain and moisture out while not plugged in.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 13, 2018)

Good idea re the shower Caps. 

Let's see. Last month I went to the Dollar Store for nylons ( stinky catfish bait wrappers), 

some red nail polish ( to add blood to a lure) 

and now shower Caps. 

Hmmm what is this going to do to my manly reputation? Ha Ha

rich


----------



## Givey1982 (Jul 13, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Good idea re the shower Caps.
> 
> Let's see. Last month I went to the Dollar Store for nylons ( stinky catfish bait wrappers),
> 
> ...



I don’t know but I am ready to go fishing with you anytime!


----------



## richg99 (Jul 13, 2018)

Givey...I am not sure how to take that. Ha Ha


----------



## gnappi (Jul 13, 2018)

I went to a fabric store and bought a yard of their heaviest clear plastic that is used for seat covers. My GF sewed a completely waterproof cover for my instruments. I wasn't worried about the DF, it was the rest I wanted to protect and it just happens that the cover protects the DF too.


----------



## Givey1982 (Jul 14, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Givey...I am not sure how to take that. Ha Ha




All in good humor my friend.


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2018)

Should I buy just the base model or fork over for the maps? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jul 16, 2018)

Jim, after many years of just buying the base models of FF's, I bought a boat that had two map-enabled Humminbird units.

My prior fishing has always been shallow-water oriented. I used the cheap FF's simply as depth gauges. Now, I am fishing in deeper locations, and need to know more about what slopes; ledges; and bottom configurations that I frequent. I also have to find my way back to the dock in a maze of islands and cuts.

First, I added the Navionics ($10.00 per year) app onto my phone. I also went to their website and spent time looking at the free web app. The data on the app and the website are exactly the same. The issue with the phone app is that I can't see it in the sunlight. The web app is great, but I can't take it with me.

I recently bought a chip for one of my new-to-me GPS quipped fishfinders. It was at the helm and I loved it for getting to these new places. I could finally see the depth contours; structure and old roads, bridges etc. I also could duplicate my route to find my way home.

THEN, I found that if I wanted to actually fish over some old bridge, I needed the information at the front of the boat, where my trolling motor controls were. And, a few days ago, I bought ANOTHER chip for the front station.

I can't say that I have caught any additional fish with the two chips, but I sure know more about where/what I am fishing over.

At $150.00 per chip, given that they cover both TN and TX for me, I think I'll get my use out of them. 

It all depends on how you use the chips, and whether or not you even need them. The one time the new chip found the channel route to get me home I thought it was worth it. I might have looked for 30 minutes if I didn't have the tracking route on my new toy.
rich


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 17, 2018)

x2 Rich's comments. 

I use my Navionics map a heck of a lot more than I ever thought I would. The FF will show the bottom under the boat, or in the case of side imaging around the boat. Maps will show bottom contours everywhere and give you some very good intelligence on where to move the boat. So, for example, if you think fish will hang out around underwater banks, then move the boat to the underwater banks, or old stream beds, holes, deep channels, shallow bars, or whatever strikes your fancy. Then use your sonar/imaging.


----------



## Jim (Jul 17, 2018)

Great posts, thanks guys!

I have to make a purchase soon as I have a couple of fun trips coming up. I would like the finder in there earlier just to learn it a little.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 17, 2018)

Yes,. Get one early so you can learn how to use it. 

If you have some time, go to the Navionics web app and bring up a lake that you already know. See how everything is depicted.


----------



## Jim (Jul 17, 2018)

So, doing some research and talking to my people :LOL2: I can get this exact unit for $575. Thoughts?

https://www.lowrance.com/lowrance/series/hook2/hook2-7-tripleshot-uscan-nav-bundle/


----------



## jethro (Jul 17, 2018)

Jim said:


> So, doing some research and talking to my people :LOL2: I can get this exact unit for $575. Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.lowrance.com/lowrance/series/hook2/hook2-7-tripleshot-uscan-nav-bundle/



Seems like a great deal. The mapping software is critical for my kind of fishing. When trolling coldwater lakes in the summer I can have hundreds of dollars of gear dangling from my boat. Losing one downrigger ball, cable and terminal tackle can set me back $130 or more depending on what kind of disco balls I am dragging. And if it's summer I can be fishing deep, so I keep a very close watch on the contours. But even when I am not fishing the maps are invaluable for navigation.


----------



## Jim (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks jethro!


----------



## richg99 (Jul 17, 2018)

I don't know anything about Lowrance as most of my stuff is H'bird. 

Do be careful that if the adv. says "maps included" that the maps are real maps. 

When I was looking, I found that "maps included" often meant a blue blob that represented the outline of the lake. 

Yes, you could mark a spot and go back to it, but you had no idea of the depths or structure. You hade to buy a $100/$200 additional chip to see that detail.

rich


----------



## eshaw (Jul 17, 2018)

I bought a Lowrance Elite 7. You get a touch screen, side and down scan, CHIRP sonar and the list goes on. It included maps on a chip that you load. Also, one other important thing to keep in mind is that if you decide later on that you'd like a really nice remote like the minkota that was mentioned by Jethro or a Motorcraft you can also control those from this unit. Just something to keep in mind. The price difference is minimal also, $75.00.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 17, 2018)

A lot of folks around here speak highly of the Lowrance brand. The price seems like a real good deal to me. It comes preloaded with C-Map US. I'm not familiar with that product, but like Rich cautions, make sure it contains detailed maps for the places you frequent.


----------

